# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Yang Mana yah...pas tgl nya barengan...ayo kita support kebersamaan...

## Tjendra

KEBERSAMAAN... :Photo:

----------


## Tjendra

> KEBERSAMAAN...


Info ini saya copy paste dr facebook rekan kita...thank you.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kebersamaan lebih indah om... mudah2x an cepet* islah*.. hahahaa, 
yang satu kontesnya kayak nya akan lebih meriah dan yang satu nya di alam sutra deket rumah 
Semua nya temen... :Tsk:

----------


## Rizal61

yang ditunggu2 yang kiri... kapan lagi bisa lihat ikan superb

yang bisa sambil mampir pulang yang kanan  ::

----------


## rvidella

> yang ditunggu2 yang kiri... kapan lagi bisa lihat ikan superb
> 
> yang bisa sambil mampir pulang yang kanan


kenapa bukan yang kanan yang ditunggu? apa karena yang kanan tidak ada ikan superb?
kenapa yang kiri ga bisa sambil mampir pulang?

hmmmmmmmmmmm

saya tidak setuju pak  :Lock1:

----------


## Rizal61

hahaha... soalnya kanan dekeeeet rumah boooosss...

semua ada ikan superb siiih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

saya mah tergantung harga entry yg murah ajaaaa.... :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......

----------


## Rizal61

> kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......


setuju Pak

----------


## limjohan

> kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......


Saya PV deh tanggal sgtu... hahahaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......


Om Mikael bukannya demennya dangdut ??? Tumben naik kelas jadi Jazz ??

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Saya PV deh tanggal sgtu... hahahaa


ditunggu pak.. :Welcome:

----------


## grinkz01

hmmm pilihan yg sulit...sama2 bagus...yg kanan dah pengalaman sampe 9x...yg kiri baby boomers dan menjanjikan jg......

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Om Mikael bukannya demennya dangdut ??? Tumben naik kelas jadi Jazz ??



saya penikmat musik om dan menurut saya tiap jenis musik beda tempat untuk menikmatinya.....untuk dipinggir kolam rumah jazz slow.....

kalo lagi sama om dony paling pas lagu bang oma irama.... :Eyebrows:

----------


## epoe

Apa masing2 ngga tau ada acara spt itu ?
Apakah anggota .................. bisa infokan dan usulkan rekonsiliasi penyelenggaraannya jadi satu ? ....demi cinta hobbiest bersama untuk Koi  :Flame:

----------


## tosailover

> 


Ngeliatnya ga bisa tidur

----------


## frostbitez

> kalo bentrok gini (tanggalnya) mending nikmatin koi dipinggir kolam..lebih tenang damai sambil menyruput indocafe ditemani pisang goreng ...diiringi gemercik air dari bakki shower....terus setel lagu norah jones......ketiduran deh...ditemani angin sepoy2......


indocafe ga enak...enakan nescafe
bang mikael ikut yg mana jadinya?

bang dony yg murah yg mana?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jangan saling membandingkan om. Karena kitapun tdk ingin dibanding bandingkan. Nikmati saja bersama2.

Janganlah kontroversi hati terjadi menimbulkan kudeta labil. Semangatisasi dan kedamaianisasi perlu dijaga secara bersama.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Seiring berjalannya era globalisasi yg akan memicu gombalisasi, marilah kita bersama sama cooling cooling agar tidak semakin far distance diantara relationship relationship diantara kita.. Semestinya kita enjoying together didalam menikmatisasi adanya dualisme koi shox.. Hope semua pihak bisa relax together in peace dan sama sama menuai suksesisasi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> indocafe ga enak...enakan nescafe
> bang mikael ikut yg mana jadinya?
> 
> bang dony yg murah yg mana?


Aku si penggemar kapal api.. Ampe saat ini belum ada yg ksh tau harga2 entry nya om..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> indocafe ga enak...enakan nescafe
> bang mikael ikut yg mana jadinya?
> 
> bang dony yg murah yg mana?


 :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy: ntar nanya suhu monggalana dulu mau jemput dan antar ke mana....little sheep or korean bbq...om ikut kan?

----------


## Tjendra

> 


ABG...Om LJ

----------


## Tiny

Janganlah karena adanya konspirasi kemakmuran menimbulkan separatisasi yang berujung pada labil ekonomi dan kudeta statusisasi...

I have to mind I have to said
Support both of them show...may fish best win

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Janganlah karena adanya konspirasi kemakmuran menimbulkan separatisasi yang berujung pada labil ekonomi dan kudeta statusisasi...
> 
> I have to mind I have to said
> Support both of them show...may fish best win


Where is your birthday ?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Where is your birthday ?


My birthday is coconut ivory.

----------


## Saung Koi

Support
Kiri 1 ekor kanan 1 ekor  :Becky:

----------


## Tjendra

> My birthday is coconut ivory.


you speak terlalu intelek, me dont understand...me merasa ada kontroversi pilihan...so bakso...

----------


## frostbitez

> ntar nanya suhu monggalana dulu mau jemput dan antar ke mana....little sheep or korean bbq...om ikut kan?


makan mah ikut2 aja g




> Where is your birthday ?


 :Juggle: 




> My birthday is coconut ivory.


 :Juggle: 



> you speak terlalu intelek, me dont understand...me merasa ada kontroversi pilihan...so bakso...


saya somay kalo gitu om

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> makan mah ikut2 aja g


Sip han gue mah pasti ngajak...hehehe...

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Jangan saling membandingkan om. Karena kitapun tdk ingin dibanding bandingkan. Nikmati saja bersama2.
> 
> Janganlah kontroversi hati terjadi menimbulkan kudeta labil. Semangatisasi dan kedamaianisasi perlu dijaga secara bersama.



Bahasanya contek vicky nih... He.. He..

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Mana yg lebih baik kiri atau kanan?

Kalau kita sebut lebih baik biasanya karena apa ? Jumlah entry koi lebih banyak ? Acara show menarik ? Harga Entry yang bersahabat? Koi yang ikut kontes superb-superb sehingga punya kebanggaan sebagai pemenang? Hadiah Banyak ? Juri Jepang ? Tempat shownya ?  Jarak dekat rumah ? Dan masih banyak lagi kebaikan yang bagi setiap peserta atau pengunjung berbeda... Jadi saya rasa biar koi lovers yg memilihnya sesuai kebaikan yg diperlukan. ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Alpian memang bijak.

----------


## Glenardo

Omong di omong, nasionalisasi harmonisasi berkacalah pada logo logo yang tervisualisasi...

Serunya sudah seperti liga sepak bola negeri kita ....

----------


## Monggalana

liat aja dah.. semua ada tmn kok.. bnr2 membuat sy kontroversi hati, kl bkn karena labil ekonomi, sy ud entry dikeduanya..
dan secara amad sangat kebetulan, sy diminta bantu yg dikiri..
ini namanya jalan masing2, kl kata bu price 'I did it my way"

utk info 
all combined silahkan cek di www.aicks.org (masih update trs)
kl yg all indo cek aja di www.apki.info

----------


## Monggalana

> ntar nanya suhu monggalana dulu mau jemput dan antar ke mana....little sheep or korean bbq...om ikut kan?


mau kemanaaa... siap2 KC senang2 II yeeee

----------


## Monggalana

> Omong di omong, nasionalisasi harmonisasi berkacalah pada logo logo yang tervisualisasi...
> 
> Serunya sudah seperti liga sepak bola negeri kita ....


wah lupa apa namanya ya liga sepak bola..

----------


## tosailover

> wah lupa apa namanya ya liga sepak bola..


liga el classico brandonio krekoto

----------


## rvidella

> Om Alpian memang bijak.


Saya setuju pak

----------


## Tjendra

> *merdeka*
> mer.de.ka
> [a] (1) bebas (dr perhambaan, penjajahan, dsb); berdiri sendiri: sejak proklamasi tanggal 17 Agustus 1945 itu, bangsa kita sudah --; (2) tidak terkena atau lepas dr tuntutan: -- dr tuntutan penjara seumur hidup; (3) tidak terikat, tidak bergantung kpd orang atau pihak tertentu; leluasa: majalah mingguan --; boleh berbuat dng --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Referensi: http://kamusbahasaindonesia.org/merdeka#ixzz2ejOYIfBj


So, apa pendapat anda...apakah kita sudah MERDEKA... :Panda:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sebuah filsafat mengatakan : sering kali jika kita tdk menyukai seseorang akan sesuatu, tanpa sadar didorong rasa tdk suka tersebut kita membalas org itu dan tanpa sadar kita telah menjadi sama dgnnya ..

----------


## Monggalana

> Sebuah filsafat mengatakan : sering kali jika kita tdk menyukai seseorang akan sesuatu, tanpa sadar didorong rasa tdk suka tersebut kita membalas org itu dan tanpa sadar kita telah menjadi sama dgnnya ..


amad sangat sulit dipercaya, kata2 ini klr dr mulut seorang dony lesmana

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> amad sangat sulit dipercaya, kata2 ini klr dr mulut seorang dony lesmana


Kayanya bb nya kena bajak lagi jul...wekekeke

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> amad sangat sulit dipercaya, kata2 ini klr dr mulut seorang dony lesmana


Amat sangat sulit seorang momggalana mengerti filsafat td..

----------


## frostbitez

> liat aja dah.. semua ada tmn kok.. bnr2 membuat sy kontroversi hati, kl bkn karena labil ekonomi, sy ud entry dikeduanya..
> dan secara amad sangat kebetulan, sy diminta bantu yg dikiri..
> ini namanya jalan masing2, kl kata bu price 'I did it my way"
> 
> utk info 
> all combined silahkan cek di www.aicks.org (masih update trs)
> kl yg all indo cek aja di www.apki.info



si amad kenal dimana pak?
kontroversi hati itu bahaya sekali loh...




> Sebuah filsafat mengatakan : sering kali jika kita tdk menyukai seseorang akan sesuatu, tanpa sadar didorong rasa tdk suka tersebut kita membalas org itu dan tanpa sadar kita telah menjadi sama dgnnya ..


mulai besok saya akan membenci trilyuner kalo gitu... :Heh:

----------


## epoe

*Kontroversi hati* menurut ybs = calon mantu
*Labil ekonomi* menurut ybs = rezeki datang sendiri
 :Yo:

----------


## rvidella

Horeeeeee thread bingung muncul lagi di koi-s

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bingung nih  :Scared:

----------


## Tjendra

wkwkwkwkwk...sorry yah kalau engko engko dibikin bingung,,,bukan maksud Oe bikin bingung...hanya mau sharing copy paste aja... :Eyebrows:

----------


## epoe

> wkwkwkwkwk...sorry yah kalau engko engko dibikin bingung,,,bukan maksud Oe bikin bingung...hanya mau sharing copy paste aja...


setuju pak

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Kaya punya 2 sahabat baik  yang ngawinin anak di hari yang sama ......jam sama.....tapi. Angpao cuman 1...

Bingung dah....pergi ke yang mana...kasih yang mana... :Baby:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kaya punya 2 sahabat baik  yang ngawinin anak di hari yang sama ......jam sama.....tapi. Angpao cuman 1...
> 
> Bingung dah....pergi ke yang mana...kasih yang mana...


Siapa yg kawin lg bro ??

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Siapa yg kawin lg bro ??


Inisialnya s dan h .....tapi ini kawin yah.....

J dan w juga mau kawin....

Kalo dL ud diem2 tapi...

----------


## epoe

> Kaya punya 2 sahabat baik  yang ngawinin anak di hari yang sama ......jam sama.....tapi. Angpao cuman 1...


Ungkapan yang pas ni Om MS, kan ngga bisa juga kita hanya datang, mak nyuk ........ cuman 5 menit. Maunya kan liat2, ketemu teman ngobrol2, mikir2 mau pilih ikan yg mana, ..... pokoknya minimal 5 jam deh.  :Yawn:

----------


## Monggalana

> Inisialnya s dan h .....tapi ini kawin yah.....
> 
> J dan w juga mau kawin....
> 
> Kalo dL ud diem2 tapi...


J dan w itu juan dan wandrie ya? Om mike?

----------


## Tjendra

Coba yang ini bikin bingung ngak? :Cry:

----------


## Gold

> Coba yang ini bikin bingung ngak?


ini memanfaastkan suasanaisasi sehingga meperledak momentum pak

----------


## frostbitez

> J dan w itu juan dan wandrie ya? Om mike?


julius kali...ada temen saya julius katanya taun2 deket ini kalo ga kawin mau jomblo trus




> Coba yang ini bikin bingung ngak?


kek orang afrika blajar inggris

----------


## Gold

> julius kali...ada temen saya julius katanya taun2 deket ini kalo ga kawin mau jomblo trus
> 
> 
> 
> kek orang afrika blajar inggris


orang afrika belajar inggris seperti apa pak?

----------


## oceania

Aku ikutan yang mana ya, secara ikannya cuma 3 ekor skrg.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Aku ikutan yang mana ya, secara ikannya cuma 3 ekor skrg.


Musti nanya koko wil**n ahli strategi dijamin pulang bawa piala...

----------


## epoe

Video klip tsb ngga membingungkan sih ............................... bagi yang tahu, ttp bagi korban2nya yg memang angak Ooon ya memang agak keren sih (ngakunya kan anak menteri dapat gelar dokter di SF, calon anggota DPR); semua korban selalu mengharapkan yg nggak2 dari proses yg biasa (terlalu mengharap sesuatu yg besar dan cara singkat), atau kebawa emosi.  :Crazy:

----------


## epoe

makin keluar jalur ya  :Focus:  :Focus:  :Focus:  ... pilihan mau kemana tanggal itu ya kita serahkan pada teman2 sendiri, mudah2an juga mereka berdua  :Argue: mengetahui kenyataan dan komentar2 ini sehingga dicapai kata sepakat ..........................mari kita kembangkan cinta Koi secara sehat dan kita akan selenggarakan hanya satu saja dan lokasinya di tengah2 2 lokasi itu ....... misalnya Kemayoran spt kontes merah putih kemarin. peace  :Tea:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> makin keluar jalur ya  ... pilihan mau kemana tanggal itu ya kita serahkan pada teman2 sendiri, mudah2an juga mereka berdua mengetahui kenyataan dan komentar2 ini sehingga dicapai kata sepakat ..........................mari kita kembangkan cinta Koi secara sehat dan kita akan selenggarakan hanya satu saja dan lokasinya di tengah2 2 lokasi itu ....... misalnya Kemayoran spt kontes merah putih kemarin. peace


Menurut saya sebagai hobies malah bagus ada show 22 an kaya gini....hobies jadi banyak pilihan tidak terpaku satu....

Ke22nya baik memiliki plus dan minus sendiri tak ada yang sempurna....

Hobies sih nga harus binggung memilih, secara kedua2nya show supperrrrr....

Yang harus bingung menurut saya Para penyelengaranya....harus atur strategi gimana mengambil hati hobies2 terutama yang hobi show intuk fish entry..... Jangan sampai tekor tapi tersohor.....wkwkwkwk.... :Becky:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Menurut saya sebagai hobies malah bagus ada show 22 an kaya gini....hobies jadi banyak pilihan tidak terpaku satu....
> 
> Ke22nya baik memiliki plus dan minus sendiri tak ada yang sempurna....
> 
> Hobies sih nga harus binggung memilih, secara kedua2nya show supperrrrr....
> 
> Yang harus bingung menurut saya Para penyelengaranya....harus atur strategi gimana mengambil hati hobies2 terutama yang hobi show intuk fish entry..... Jangan sampai tekor tapi tersohor.....wkwkwkwk....


setuju om  :Clap2:

----------


## frostbitez

> orang afrika belajar inggris seperti apa pak?


seperti itu loh pak... :Biggrin1: 




> Aku ikutan yang mana ya, secara ikannya cuma 3 ekor skrg.


ikut yg wilson ikutin aja kalo saya mah...jadi ada tebengan




> Menurut saya sebagai hobies malah bagus ada show 22 an kaya gini....hobies jadi banyak pilihan tidak terpaku satu....
> 
> Ke22nya baik memiliki plus dan minus sendiri tak ada yang sempurna....
> 
> Hobies sih nga harus binggung memilih, secara kedua2nya show supperrrrr....
> 
> Yang harus bingung menurut saya Para penyelengaranya....harus atur strategi gimana mengambil hati hobies2 terutama yang hobi show intuk fish entry..... Jangan sampai tekor tapi tersohor.....wkwkwkwk....


bukannya banyakan tekor tapi tersohor bro? kecuali udah lulus kuliah yasunomic  :Rockon:

----------


## enuch

hanya usul,,,,, yg baru sebaiknya dengan nama baru biar ga disangka KW, harus pede dengan nama baru

saya dukung dua-duanya makin banyak show makin banyak diskon,,,, hehehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> hanya usul,,,,, yg baru sebaiknya dengan nama baru biar ga disangka KW, harus pede dengan nama baru
> 
> saya dukung dua-duanya makin banyak show makin banyak diskon,,,, hehehe


bukan nya uda beda om enuch 
yang atu *1st all indo combined 2013* dan yang satu *10th all indo 2013*... jadi semua orang da tau dan show ini semua nya saya pikir asli gak ada yang KW loh.. heheheeee :Peace:

----------

